# 07 deer pics....



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

I would like to see some of your guys deer you took this last hunting season.....This buck I shot west river in sd by buffalo....he was running with his big side facing me but I didn't see the other side that was mest up.....lol....still he is nice for my first west river buck.I shot it at about 200 yards on a dead run.......






















:strapped: :sniper:


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

There's a 5 page thread with pictures from last season.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=45533

Don't know how you missed it? People are still posting pictures on it...


----------

